
Deschooling Society - formalsystem
https://medium.com/@marksaroufim/deschooling-society-d1f0a0640ba6
======
Priem19
Too little nuance. Which would one prefer: a home-schooled neurosurgeon or an
accredited one? A home-schooled nuclear physicist working at a power plant or
an accredited one?

Universities won't go away; some things you just can't learn at home. However,
the education system is indeed loaded with problems. There are too much
students who study for the wrong reasons; too few teachers who can teach;
archaic teaching methods, e.g. lectures; mandatory education; and the
overwhelming amount of useless degrees, e.g. gender studies, tourism,
marketing, etc.

[https://philomath.boards.net/thread/20/readme](https://philomath.boards.net/thread/20/readme)

